# Torn diaphram, wants to join CF, needs advice



## Megalomanic (5 Dec 2005)

Hello all,

I am a talented and proud Canadian, who would like to serve my country in any position needed. But I have a problem running because of a torn diaphragm.
Aside from that I am in excellent shape and have no problems with long distance walking.
I still gone running, but have to stop and walk when the pain flairs up.

Are there any positions available for a person despite this disability?



Thanks,
-Joel


----------



## Pieman (5 Dec 2005)

That is something that you should contact CFRC medical staff about, and they will be able to tell you for sure. 

There is a lot of running in your training, so it might be a rather big problem if you can't run.

Is a torn diaphragm a permenant problem? Or does it heal?


----------



## Megalomanic (5 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the quick responce!!!!!

I posted about it on a medical forum (non-military)
They gave 3 options.
1 - It will heal
2 - It can be stretched from use and not tighten up
3 - I'm stuck with it.

It's an old injury. It hasn't healed and I haven't been able to improve my run time past 7 min.
It was recommended that I run for as long as I can, and walk/jog when it gets painful and then continue running once its gotten manageable and I have been doing this.

-Joel


----------



## Armymedic (5 Dec 2005)

my personal opinion:

you're screwed.

My Professional opinion (opinion only, as I am not a doctor, nor sit on the review board)

It is unlikely that you will be found medically fit to join the CF, particularly the Reg F. You already state that you have difficulties running. As you get older, it is likely you'll be more at risk of a diaphragmatic hernia, esp when lifting heavy weights.


----------



## old medic (5 Dec 2005)

I will concur with Armymedic;

It's unlikely a doctor or medical board would sign you off on the generic task statement:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/GTS7_e.pdf

OM


----------



## Guy. E (5 Dec 2005)

i am sorry to say i have been given ALOT more trouble over trivial seeming problems. 

you in my opinion should look for a different career. I'm not trying to be rude or discourage you from anything. 

a friend of mine did great on everything.he went for his interview and they pinned him with an "Anxiety Disorder". basically said he was nuts and couldn't join.

i have been held back 2 years because i told them my knees, shoulder and back were a little sore in the morning from playing foot ball as well as having a tube stuck in ear wax in my ear.

as soon as you say Diaphragm and Tear/ Torn your done. 

unless you have a specialist examine you and say that you are good to go and meet all the criteria for the CF. even then Ottawa can be a real P*ick.

sorry man, its not looking good for you.




hope this helps.


Edward Guy


----------



## Pieman (5 Dec 2005)

Would a CIC postion still be an option for Megalomanic?


----------



## Guy. E (5 Dec 2005)

can you please remind me what a CIC is...

thanks..


----------



## Pieman (5 Dec 2005)

I believe it is a 'Cadet Instructor Cadre', essentially an Officer who helps run a cadet unit.


----------



## Megalomanic (5 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the hard truth guys.

I'm not looking for medals, fame or glory.

I'd even be happy being a cook in the CF (and I _am_ a great cook, if I do say so myself)

-Joel


----------



## Guy. E (5 Dec 2005)

if you want to Cook, Clerk, Infintry or even Officer, you need to go through Boot Camp. and with issues like that they wont even tell you what province St Jean is in.

sorry mate.

one more little thing here if you dont mind. How do you tear a diaphram? broken rib? last i checked it was in a very safe place..


----------



## kincanucks (5 Dec 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Would a CIC postion still be an option for Megalomanic?



Well the common enrolment medical standards are lower for CIC but I don't think they are that low for this case.


----------



## Megalomanic (5 Dec 2005)

I don't know how I did it. I haven't broken any ribs before. I was always really active. Paintballing and rollarbladeing.
One week I was fine, the next I was crippled over in pain.

When I get back to Canada I'll go to a Doctor and get tests done.
Running was always my strong point up till about 2 years ago.
Aside from the pain, my legs and cardio system are in great condition. I've never felt better or stronger in my life.

The pain is on my right side, just below the rib cage.
When I run I don't feel any discomfort, then suddenly it feel like I'm being stabbed. It lasts a few min before settleing down.

-Joel


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (6 Dec 2005)

> I am a talented and proud Canadian, who would like to serve my country in any position needed. But I have a problem running because of a torn diaphragm.
> Aside from that I am in excellent shape and have no problems with long distance walking.
> I still gone running, but have to stop and walk when the pain flairs up.



Ill be brutally honest. With a condition like that, if you want to do the most good for your country and fellow servicemen, DONT join anything other than the CIC. You may want to serve your country, but you have to realise that, especially in the army, theres a lot of importance in being able to run fast and long. However unlikely it may be that there is a major war, if you go overseas and you are placed in a hostile location, you are endangering the lives of every single person around you. Why? Because if your position gets overrun and you need to retreat quickly... people arent going to leave you, they'll stay with the slowest person.


----------

